# Trichoglottis smithii



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2014)

Best booming I've had for this plant.


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2014)

Beau-ti-ful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 24, 2014)

Wow Dot, that's spectacular. Culture tips?


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful little blooms.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2014)

I think this is one of the best I've seen of this species Dot!:clap:

How long have you had this plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2014)

Rick said:


> I think this is one of the best I've seen of this species Dot!:clap:
> 
> How long have you had this plant?



I got it from Thanh June of 2009. I'm sure it was a cutting because it was already 6-8" tall.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2014)

thats very attractive.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Wow Dot, that's spectacular. Culture tips?


I just noticed this question -- sorry for the slow response.

I grow it bright -- as much light as I can give it in the greenhouse. It's watered 3x per week in the darker months, more often in the warmer months. It's fertilized with the same fertilizer (K-lite) and on the same schedule as all my orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like stretched phal mariae flowers

Very nice photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dot, that is a spectacular looking plant.:clap:


----------

